# I Love Kitchen Nightmares



## Stroodlepuff (19/12/13)

These people... Wow





also read this article about them: Amy's Baking Company of ‘Kitchen Nightmares’ fame reopens as co-owner faces deportation 

Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/life-sty...s-deportation-article-1.1352051#ixzz2nvFydaOc


----------



## eviltoy (19/12/13)

I suspect gordon has a small ***** thats why he is so angry at the world


----------



## Melinda (19/12/13)

@eviltoy...hahhahahha

*I've now pressed some button and i'm typing like this, Bold is off what's happening *


ok weird now typing normally again....eeeek

@Stroodle Love Kitchen Nightmares aswell, also watch Hell's Kitchen it's so AWESOME, some people say a brain cell dies everytime I watch a reality show...should be brain dead by now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/12/13)

haha I love Hells Kitchen too  haha I would also be brain dead by now because I don't watch anything else!


----------

